# 4th of July camping in the high country?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What are the chances of camp sites being open this year by the 4th? We just came off an incredible record snow year, some ice fishing spots we could always drive to the lake we had to snowmobile 10 miles in to fish.

I was thinking that it would take late july to melt off... but then I see reports of Strawberry ice coming off... which is weeks early compared to normal years.

Trying to figure out if its worth reserving a campsite for the 4th... it would be an expensive waste of money if its still snowed in.


-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think snow will be off for the 4th. 
Its going fast with the rain we keep getting 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem is that you never know. It doesn't take much snow to block a road if it is on the north facing side of the hill. 

I have seen years with less snow than this last year when you couldn't get over the Skyline Drive road south of HWY 31 in the middle of July


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Better be safe then sorry. I'd stay home

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It really depends on what you mean by "High Country". When I hear those words I don't immediately think of pay to camp sites nor do I think of easily passable roads.

I would think that most developed camp sites will be open well before then even with the snow we have now. I fear we're in for a quick melting period in the near future and that these recent snows and cool days are short in number. 

I might be more worried about those roads you speak of getting washed out rather than being blocked by snow.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

we have some really neat new graphic capability on our web site...
https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/main/ut/snow/

right on the front page you can select any site in the high, low or whatever country, see the max snow, min snow, avg snow, current snow and then add any year you want for comparison... say an 86 or 11... both of which were much larger than 83. or an 05, 97, all big years... and see how they melted off, snow free dates and make an educated decision about this year.
pretty simple. when snow starts to melt at our sites, they typically crash straight down with only a few hiccups if it gets really cold. give it a shot and tell me what you think.
rj


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

we also have an interactive map so you can see where each site is in case the name doesn't ring a bell... 
https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/main/ut/snow/


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Kingfisher said:


> we have some really neat new graphic capability on our web site...
> https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/main/ut/snow/
> 
> right on the front page you can select any site in the high, low or whatever country, see the max snow, min snow, avg snow, current snow and then add any year you want for comparison... say an 86 or 11... both of which were much larger than 83. or an 05, 97, all big years... and see how they melted off, snow free dates and make an educated decision about this year.
> ...


Sweet! Nice job. :O||:


----------

